

Art and Code Example by Joe Hewitt - AbeEstrada
https://medium.com/@joehewitt/art-code-example-type-design-c55a413ac2fe

======
AbeEstrada
Art and Code, Part 1 - [https://medium.com/@joehewitt/art-and-code-
part-1-2f785dd007...](https://medium.com/@joehewitt/art-and-code-
part-1-2f785dd007fd)

Art and Code, Part 2 - [https://medium.com/@joehewitt/art-and-code-
part-2-e0cba298a0...](https://medium.com/@joehewitt/art-and-code-
part-2-e0cba298a029)

